# Black Friday 2019



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Was curious if anyone else here is like me and crazy about deals. Anyone planning in partaking in the festivities on Thursday or Friday? What are your feelings on this years ads so far? I personally think they have been Meh at best. Have seen better deals throughout the year than now. Waiting for the menards one though cause it’s always underrated but one of the best stores!


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2019)

My sister is one of those psychopaths that stands in lines.  I wait for Cyber Monday for the occasional TV or monitor deal, but that's about it.


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2019)

Please refrain from talking about your nards on the board.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 14, 2019)

I actually looked at a bunch of circulars this morning and agree with the 'meh'.  Debating on if I should buy a vacuum from my supermarket for $49.99 + a $20 off coupon or wait for the Target Black Friday sale and grab a similar model (I think a slightly better one) for $44.99.  Thoughts?

Also, might hit up Walmart Black Friday to see if I can grab some mixing bowls or another baking tray.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

If we are in town we will go out towards midnight just out of boredom and to watch the carnage and may be opportunistic if we see something,  although the level of Black Friday participants is way less here in Denver than when I lived in Atlanta. Last year I bought a 55 IN TV for like $250 bucks.. I now wish I had gotten he 65...

We are not going to be in town this thanksgiving so we will miss out, not really though...


----------



## Ranger1316 (Nov 14, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I actually looked at a bunch of circulars this morning and agree with the 'meh'.  Debating on if I should buy a vacuum from my supermarket for $49.99 + a $20 off coupon or wait for the Target Black Friday sale and grab a similar model (I think a slightly better one) for $44.99.  Thoughts?
> 
> Also, might hit up Walmart Black Friday to see if I can grab some mixing bowls or another baking tray.


If you're just worried about price, go ahead and get the cheaper option. I bought a Shark Navigator on sale a few years ago and I'll never go back to the cheaper vacuums I'd used for years lol.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> If you're just worried about price, go ahead and get the cheaper option. I bought a Shark Navigator on sale a few years ago and I'll never go back to the cheaper vacuums I'd used for years lol.


They're both Dirt Devils and I have a smaller apartment/carpeting, so no serious vacuuming.  If I really wanted to, I could go to Costco, but I don't feel like getting a Shark or anything 'serious' vacuuming when I really have only a living room carpet and maybe my bedroom.  One is the Endura Reach ($49.99) and the Target one is the Endura Max ($44.99).  The only difference I see is the Max is heavier (9 lbs vs 11 lbs) and has a little bit of a bigger capacity (1.5L vs 2.0L), but other than that I'm not seeing anything crazy different?  I'm kinda leaning towards the supermarket one ($49.99) because technically it's $20 off ($69.99 is normal price) and even though it's $5 more than the 'nicer' one at Target, I can use the additional $20 coupon in the future at the supermarket for produce/veggies/whatever.  Does that kinda make sense?


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> They're both Dirt Devils and I have a smaller apartment/carpeting, so no serious vacuuming.  If I really wanted to, I could go to Costco, but I don't feel like getting a Shark or anything 'serious' vacuuming when I really have only a living room carpet and maybe my bedroom.  One is the Endura Reach ($49.99) and the Target one is the Endura Max ($44.99).  The only difference I see is the Max is heavier (9 lbs vs 11 lbs) and has a little bit of a bigger capacity (1.5L vs 2.0L), but other than that I'm not seeing anything crazy different?  I'm kinda leaning towards the supermarket one ($49.99) because technically it's $20 off ($69.99 is normal price) and even though it's $5 more than the 'nicer' one at Target, I can use the additional $20 coupon in the future at the supermarket for produce/veggies/whatever.  Does that kinda make sense?


I’m in the same boat. I really need a vacuum but nothing has been crazy good. I wanted to get a robot vac but I have carpet upstairs didn’t think it would work well. Has anyone had experience with the robot vacs and carpet?


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Supe said:


> My sister is one of those psychopaths that stands in lines.  I wait for Cyber Monday for the occasional TV or monitor deal, but that's about it.


I think cyber Monday is almost better now tbh. And I can do it from work


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

The best thing about everyone going out Thursday night is that you can generally go out Friday with minimal lines.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 14, 2019)

chart94 said:


> I’m in the same boat. I really need a vacuum but nothing has been crazy good. I wanted to get a robot vac but I have carpet upstairs didn’t think it would work well. Has anyone had experience with the robot vacs and carpet?


We have a roomba and no real carpet. We've got an area rug and a plush bath mat. Surprisingly it hasn't gotten caught on the area rug but it's gotta stuck on the bath mat like 20% of the time. Boyfriend loves it but I'm keeping my small Dirt Devil to actually get the corners.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Do y'all follow https://www.bfads.net/


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

NikR said:


> Do y'all follow https://www.bfads.net/


Yes. That and slickdeals.net dealnews has turned too much to ads.


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> The best thing about everyone going out Thursday night is that you can generally go out Friday with minimal lines.


Friday is now dead and you usually can get all the deals still. Stores for the most part have gone away from the limited quantity


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Hard pass. This is why we have so much clutter and no money.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 14, 2019)

There is no deal good enough to make me want to get up at 3 or 4 am and stand in line with crazy shoppers ready to run me over for a cheap mixer or w/e.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 14, 2019)

I did it in college twice but never for big ticket items. And did it again a few years ago because my mother was bored and annoyed so we went for a drive lol.

But yeah, no. I wouldn't do it again. As @squaretaper PE says, too many things


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> cheap mixer


This is the fastest way to get me into serious trouble with the missus.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Yes. That and slickdeals.net dealnews has turned too much to ads.


I follow those. But only shop the online deals. I am not standing in line at odd hours in Chicago weather.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 14, 2019)

I don't do any in person Black Friday shopping. I will probably order some stuff online though, mainly for holiday presents.


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Was curious if anyone else here is like me and crazy about deals. Anyone planning in partaking in the festivities on Thursday or Friday? What are your feelings on this years ads so far? I personally think they have been Meh at best. Have seen better deals throughout the year than now. Waiting for the menards one though cause it’s always underrated but one of the best stores!


I LOVE MENARDS


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

I used to have a crew of my mom, her best friend, me and her best friend's daughters and we would compare lists thursday night and divide and conquer at stores on friday morning. I no longer live there and my parents visit me for thanksgiving and therefore black friday. now we shop online. 

but menards was my FAVORITE

the summer sausagessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I used to have a crew of my mom, her best friend, me and her best friend's daughters and we would compare lists thursday night and divide and conquer at stores on friday morning. I no longer live there and my parents visit me for thanksgiving and therefore black friday. now we shop online.
> 
> but menards was my FAVORITE
> 
> the summer sausagessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Yes, of course, the summer sausage is adjacent to Menards.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 14, 2019)

I don't even know what Menards is.


----------



## aog (Nov 14, 2019)

Menards is like the Walmart of home improvement stores.  A big chain here in the Midwest.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 14, 2019)

We went to Menards Black Friday morning two years ago.  Barely could get a parking spot (and it has a HUGE parking lot) and the line to check out literally wrapped all the way around the store.  They had good deals, but I wasn't going to wait hours to check out.  We went back later in the day and most of the stuff I wanted was gone.

So, probably won't be going back to Menards on black friday again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 14, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Was curious if anyone else here is like me and crazy about deals. Anyone planning in partaking in the festivities on Thursday or Friday? What are your feelings on this years ads so far? I personally think they have been Meh at best. Have seen better deals throughout the year than now. Waiting for the menards one though cause it’s always underrated but one of the best stores!


Hopefully Menards is out this weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

As a Californian...what is a Menards?

Only kidding, just Googled it. Funny name.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2019)

^^ It's even funnier if you google the old school commercials. That dude that they had on there was.... interesting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 14, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> We went to Menards Black Friday morning two years ago.  Barely could get a parking spot (and it has a HUGE parking lot) and the line to check out literally wrapped all the way around the store.  They had good deals, but I wasn't going to wait hours to check out.  We went back later in the day and most of the stuff I wanted was gone.
> 
> So, probably won't be going back to Menards on black friday again.


We wait in the car until they are about open, then once inside, put 1 person in line, and the rest shop, sitching off from time to time.  Also, since there are typically no carts left, and they are a pain in the ass anyway, we use rolling garbage cans or giant ikea tote bags to carry all of the stuff. We have been known to be in and out of Menards within an hour.


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

^this. 

min 2 people per store. one is the gatherer. one is the waiter. if you're not waiting to push a cart thru aisles it is easier for you to get through and grab ALL THE DEALS


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

Literally 15 years ago we were trying to get the Nintendo CUBE at 5 AM(this was before the stores opened on Thursday nights) they were impossible to find - we had a team at the wal mart to get one- they were no where to be found - my brother in law (the good one) found several that we assumed the employees had stashed for themselves in the automotive section (behind the tire display) we just took one and got the hell out of there...

We still have it for when a little Zelda - Ocarina of Time strikes our fancy


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 14, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> As a Californian...what is a Menards?
> 
> Only kidding, just Googled it. Funny name.


You know, Paul Menard the NASCAR driver.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2019)

I hate shopping in actual stores on Black Friday. This year we have friends visiting over the Thanksgiving weekend who live in BFE. So now we are basically committed to either going Black Friday shopping with them, or just giving them our cars and hoping for the best. My plan is to split up and take the visiting husband, kid, and my kid to Chuck E Jesus and let my wife suffer the crowds with the visiting wife.  Lol.


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I LOVE MENARDS


YES!!! Someone else understands!!!! lol i always get the weirdest looks when i talk about how im waiting for their ad to everyone at work lol


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> We went to Menards Black Friday morning two years ago.  Barely could get a parking spot (and it has a HUGE parking lot) and the line to check out literally wrapped all the way around the store.  They had good deals, but I wasn't going to wait hours to check out.  We went back later in the day and most of the stuff I wanted was gone.
> 
> So, probably won't be going back to Menards on black friday again.


you have to get in line EARLY! sounds crazy but those who know, know. My sister basically got beat up with shopping carts for tupperware trying to walk through the aisle lol


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

vhab49_PE said:


> Hopefully Menards is out this weekend.


Im hoping so!! I need some new copper pans, dog toys and some other random stuff you find there


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 14, 2019)

vhab49_PE said:


> We wait in the car until they are about open, then once inside, put 1 person in line, and the rest shop, sitching off from time to time.  Also, since there are typically no carts left, and they are a pain in the ass anyway, we use rolling garbage cans or giant ikea tote bags to carry all of the stuff. We have been known to be in and out of Menards within an hour.


As my uncle says, black friday 101 the pros do not use carts, carts only slow you down.


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

SAVE BIG MONEY AT MENAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 15, 2019)

Okay.  Couldn't get the vacuum at the first place, and since I'm not here the rest of the weekend (wedding) the 4-day sale doesn't help.  Maybe I'll go out on Thanksgiving, since I'm not doing anything/will prob use it as a day of napping/maybe I'll hit the gym in the morning.  Friday I am working, but I could check out to see if there are any sales still around after work.  If I care that much.

I might just swing by Walmart and grab a 3-in-1 mini/baby vac.  Tbh, that's prob all I need.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 15, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Couldn't get the vacuum at the first place, and since I'm not here the rest of the weekend (wedding) the 4-day sale doesn't help.  Maybe I'll go out on Thanksgiving, since I'm not doing anything/will prob use it as a day of napping/maybe I'll hit the gym in the morning.  Friday I am working, but I could check out to see if there are any sales still around after work.  If I care that much.
> 
> I might just swing by Walmart and grab a 3-in-1 mini/baby vac.  Tbh, that's prob all I need.


what's the one you're looking at from walmart?


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 15, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> what's the one you're looking at from walmart?


Prob something like this:  https://www.walmart.com/ip/BISSELL-3-in-1-Lightweight-Corded-Stick-Vacuum/55566580

Real simple.  I don't have any pets/children and I only have hardwood flooring w/ one carpet in the living room and a carpeted bedroom.  Not really that much to clean, tbh, but I'm tired of using the little non-powered/dual brush push vacuum that came with the apartment (I feel like it doesn't really clean that well, since the carpeting is actually semi-plush).  I've been checking facebook and the vacuums that are there are the really big/bulky vacuums which I really don't want to lug up three-flights of stairs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 15, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Prob something like this:  https://www.walmart.com/ip/BISSELL-3-in-1-Lightweight-Corded-Stick-Vacuum/55566580
> 
> Real simple.  I don't have any pets/children and I only have hardwood flooring w/ one carpet in the living room and a carpeted bedroom.  Not really that much to clean, tbh, but I'm tired of using the little non-powered/dual brush push vacuum that came with the apartment (I feel like it doesn't really clean that well, since the carpeting is actually semi-plush).  I've been checking facebook and the vacuums that are there are the really big/bulky vacuums which I really don't want to lug up three-flights of stairs.


I was just making sure it wasn't this: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dirt-Devil-SimpliStik-Lightweight-Corded-Bagless-Stick-Vacuum-SD20000RED/14321020

I have one - my gram's solution to me not being able to use my kenmore vacuum on my stairs (it's toooo big for it). but the dirl devil isn't that great tbh - yeah it's light but it doesn't pick things up too well. It isn't powerful enough. 

Def want the purple Bissel tho


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 15, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I was just making sure it wasn't this: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dirt-Devil-SimpliStik-Lightweight-Corded-Bagless-Stick-Vacuum-SD20000RED/14321020
> 
> I have one - my gram's solution to me not being able to use my kenmore vacuum on my stairs (it's toooo big for it). but the dirl devil isn't that great tbh - yeah it's light but it doesn't pick things up too well. It isn't powerful enough.
> 
> Def want the purple Bissel tho


Oh yeah, I know not to get that one (I think my parent's have one, just to do cat litter, and that seems to be all it's good for).  I think Dirt Devil is better for the mid-size/just starting to get bigger capacity vacuums.  Sharks are amaaaaazing, but I don't feel like buying one just for a single carpet area.  A ton of reviews are really positive for that Bissel model, so I'm hoping I can grab one before all the Black Friday shenanigans.


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 15, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Oh yeah, I know not to get that one (I think my parent's have one, just to do cat litter, and that seems to be all it's good for).  I think Dirt Devil is better for the mid-size/just starting to get bigger capacity vacuums.  Sharks are amaaaaazing, but I don't feel like buying one just for a single carpet area.  A ton of reviews are really positive for that Bissel model, so I'm hoping I can grab one before all the Black Friday shenanigans.


There are a lot of good deals for vaccummns on Black Friday. I am eyeing a shark myself (84 bucks at both Walmart and target) and a shark steam mop. But I have a doggo who likes to track mud in lol


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

I kind of feel like we need to shut this massive //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_unitedstates.gif shopping day thread down if your just going to talk about vacuum cleaners?


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 16, 2019)

How about corn??


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 17, 2019)

But, but, RG, my goal is to ruin thread by talking about practical stuff, like vacuums and retirement accounts!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2019)

Maybe some Kroger gift cards too


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2019)

Moar vacuum talk:  I got tired of waiting/trying to figure out cordless vs. corded.  Since I have a small apartment, I just took the leap and grabbed the cheap 3-in-1 Bissell I saw at Walmart and grabbed a car inverter so I can use the smaller handheld in my car when I need to vacuum (because out here...car washes don't include interior vacuuming/washing of mats?).  Less than $35 and it'll be ready for pickup at the Walmart in a few hours.

Now I need to figure out what I want for Black Friday.  Maybe socks?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 19, 2019)

Buy a Dyson and you'll never have to buy another vacuum ever again.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> Buy a Dyson and you'll never have to buy another vacuum ever again.


I have one carpet and my car to vacuum.  Everything else I broom and/or mop, which is fine.  Dyson...I heard is kinda like the Apple of vacuums.  They used to be really good, an dhave a large consumer base, but that recently they've been coasting and are ultra-expensive for what they do and that the "Samsung" vacuums (like the Shark) do just as good a job for a lower price point.  Maybe when I move into my own house I'll get an 'adult' vacuum.  Tbh, I wish I could have brought my old-old-old vacuum cleaner with me that uses bags.  Thing was a beast and loud, but it cleaned EVERYTHING without fail.  But it takes up a huge amount of space and it wasn't worth it to transport across state lines to be lugged up 3-flights of stairs.  Thing was heavy.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 19, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Now I need to figure out what I want for Black Friday.  Maybe socks?




Business socks?  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Business socks?  (sorry, couldn't resist)


Well, tomorrow IS Wednesday.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2019)

csb said:


> Well, tomorrow IS Wednesday.


And Wednesday night is the night that we usually make love.  Monday night is my night to cook; Tuesday night we go and visit your mother. 

But Wednesday we make sweet little love.


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2019)

Dleg said:


> I hate shopping in actual stores on Black Friday. This year we have friends visiting over the Thanksgiving weekend who live in BFE. So now we are basically committed to either going Black Friday shopping with them, or just giving them our cars and hoping for the best. My plan is to split up and take the visiting husband, kid, and my kid to Chuck E Jesus and let my wife suffer the crowds with the visiting wife.  Lol.


I’m with you on this.  I’d rather be stuck in rush hour traffic than shopping on BF.  I’d rather hang out with my MIL and watch the Weather Channel.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2019)

P-E said:


> I’m with you on this.  I’d rather be stuck in rush hour traffic than shopping on BF.  I’d rather hang out with my MIL and watch the Weather Channel.


The Weather Channel is very educational and my mom likes the one guy.  She thinks he's very competent (which is mom speak for she'd like to climb him like a tree).


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 20, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> which is mom speak for she'd like to climb him like a tree


Would you rather she just said that.



P-E said:


> I’d rather hang out with my MIL


How about take you MIL BF shopping. Nothing will bother you in life after that.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2019)

NikR said:


> Would you rather she just said that.


She has said that.  And winked afterwards.

My mom is very laid back like that and since I'm no longer in high school, does not care if I am embarrassed anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2019)

I *might* stop at Aldi's on BF because both my gram and aunt want gift cards for Xmas and we don't have Aldi in Maine. There is one kind of on the way back. It depends on the time we leave and how Boyfriend, Best Friend, and pupperoni feel after hanging out with my family (plus Best Friend has 2 geriatric cats she has to give meds to)


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 20, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> The Weather Channel is very educational and my mom likes the one guy.  She thinks he's very competent (which is mom speak for she'd like to climb him like a tree).




Jim Cantore I assume?  I'm pretty sure my wife feels the same way about him.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2019)

Meanwhile, @vee043324 and I wouldn't mind climbing Jimmy Garappolo like said tree...


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2019)

At separate times.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> At separate times.






leggo PE said:


> That is an important clarification.


----------



## User1 (Nov 20, 2019)

I'll take danny amendola please


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 20, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Jim Cantore I assume?  I'm pretty sure my wife feels the same way about him.


As does my mom.  Tbh, I wouldn't mind seeing him on the other side of the dinner table, if you know what I mean.

Also, sorry, @Road Guy!  I've ruining the BF thread again with non-topics!  Uh, uh, maybe I'll go to Costco on BF to get ice cream and watch the masses?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2019)

Boyfriend will stop at Aldis today since he's got a job site near-ish one so no BF shopping for us! Tho I am hoping to snag a discounted Embark test from Amazon on BF/CM so we can figure out what Miss Moo is.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2019)

@LyceeFruit is your doggo named Miss Moo?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> @LyceeFruit is your doggo named Miss Moo?


Marcie Moo, aka Miss Moo, aka Miss Marcie Moo aka "you goon"


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2019)

Reebok is having a pre-Black Friday deal for two days - Nano 08's are BOGO, so $125 for two pairs with code "NANO" on checkout.  Limited on color selection, but Nanos are usually my go-to gym shoe, so I usually buy in advance and toss once I've worn the old ones out.


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 25, 2019)

amazon had levi jeans for 10.95 yesterday. Damn good deal.


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 25, 2019)

which btw @tj_PE the menards ad posted! no copper pans this year... they switched to diamond.


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

chart94 said:


> which btw @tj_PE the menards ad posted! no copper pans this year... they switched to diamond.


who cooks with diamonds??!?!!??!!?!??! my mom gets the $10 wok every year. Do they have that?!??!!!!!!!

SAUSAGES.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 25, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I have one carpet and my car to vacuum.  Everything else I broom and/or mop, which is fine.  Dyson...I heard is kinda like the Apple of vacuums.  They used to be really good, an dhave a large consumer base, but that recently they've been coasting and are ultra-expensive for what they do and that the "Samsung" vacuums (like the Shark) do just as good a job for a lower price point.  Maybe when I move into my own house I'll get an 'adult' vacuum.  Tbh, I wish I could have brought my old-old-old vacuum cleaner with me that uses bags.  Thing was a beast and loud, but it cleaned EVERYTHING without fail.  But it takes up a huge amount of space and it wasn't worth it to transport across state lines to be lugged up 3-flights of stairs.  Thing was heavy.


We actually have an old Dyson, but have recently gone Shark (we have 2 - a corded and a cordless) They are a lot lighter, and mostly work as well as the Dyson.  We have a lot less carpet than we used to, and a lot of what we do have is on stairs - the Dyson is terrible on stairs, at least weight wise.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 25, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> who cooks with diamonds??!?!!??!!?!??! my mom gets the $10 wok every year. Do they have that?!??!!!!!!!


Your mom continues to get a a new wok every year? Is she gifting them to people?


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Your mom continues to get a a new wok every year? Is she gifting them to people?


lmao idk that's just what she said. yes she usually donates things she gets rid of


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 25, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> who cooks with diamonds??!?!!??!!?!??! my mom gets the $10 wok every year. Do they have that?!??!!!!!!!
> 
> SAUSAGES.


IT IS NOW 5 DOLLARS!!!


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

UGH I JUST BOUGHT A COMPUTER


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> UGH I JUST BOUGHT A COMPUTER


I hate computers. Was it out of necessity?


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> I hate computers. Was it out of necessity?


mmmm no lol


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

IT WAS A GREAT DEAL OKAY


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/msi-15-6-gaming-laptop-intel-core-i7-32gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-512gb-solid-state-drive-matte-black-with-gold-diamond-cut/6343975.p?skuId=6343975


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 25, 2019)

But didn't you buy the protection plan?


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 25, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/msi-15-6-gaming-laptop-intel-core-i7-32gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-512gb-solid-state-drive-matte-black-with-gold-diamond-cut/6343975.p?skuId=6343975


Seems necessary to me. It’s dual function after all


----------



## User1 (Nov 25, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> But didn't you buy the protection plan?


Never! My cc extends the warranty 1 year!


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 26, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/msi-15-6-gaming-laptop-intel-core-i7-32gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-512gb-solid-state-drive-matte-black-with-gold-diamond-cut/6343975.p?skuId=6343975


I have a gaming laptop too!  But I don't use it for gaming...And it's too big for my normal sized hands.  So I actually ended up using my netbook more often, tbh, which is sad.


----------



## chart94 PE (Nov 26, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I have a gaming laptop too!  But I don't use it for gaming...And it's too big for my normal sized hands.  So I actually ended up using my netbook more often, tbh, which is sad.


I think the only dangerous part about gaming laptops is I played Skyrim during class way too much and the Pokémon red on an emulator with literally my whole dorm floor freshman year.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 26, 2019)

chart94 said:


> I think the only dangerous part about gaming laptops is I played Skyrim during class way too much and the Pokémon red on an emulator with literally my whole dorm floor freshman year.


I used mine to play minecraft.  I am...a bad gamer.


----------



## User1 (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't game on PC. I just want to have something powerful enough to not slow me down when I want to work from home!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 26, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> But didn't you buy the protection plan?






tj_PE said:


> Never! My cc extends the warranty 1 year!


----------



## csb (Nov 27, 2019)

I played the original Tomb Raider in college. #old


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 29, 2019)

csb said:


> I played the original Tomb Raider in college. #old


Ahhhh, those pyramid boobs and box head/face.  Those were the days.


----------



## csb (Nov 29, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhh, those pyramid boobs and box head/face.  Those were the days.


She really could have used them as weapons.


----------



## P-E (Nov 29, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhh, those pyramid boobs and box head/face.  Those were the days.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Thinking about just taking a pass on Christmas this year. It’s all just so dumb....


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

I got the decorations out of storage yesterday, and then played video games while the wife and daughter screamed at each other downstairs whilst decorating, LOL.

Thankfully we're staying home and having no guests, although the Kraks are coming for a visit in two weeks.

I was not impressed by the Black Friday deals this year.  I'm going to order some gym shoes tonight and see if I can find a dirt cheap laptop just to run my fuel injection software for the race car.


----------



## User1 (Dec 2, 2019)

i got a laptop, a phone, sneakers and tupperware LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2019)

We ended up stopping at Dunham's around 11 PM on thanksgiving.  I bought a pop up tent blind, an electric smoker and a gun cabinet.  Used the blind to get a deer in my back yard Friday, stored the gun in the cabinet and will hopefully be smoking some jerky from it in the smoker in a week or so.  So I'd say that was a good haul.

We also went to Meijer on Thanksgiving morning and bought eight 35-lb pails of cat litter for $10/each, and then Blain's on Satuday and got two bags of dog food and a bag of cat food for about 40% off.  How exciting.

My wife made an order at 1 am Thursday for a new fitbit and a Christmas tree.

All in all we didn't go too crazy this year.  Seems like the deals weren't that great.  Though I did go to Meijer this morning for toys 20% off plus $10 off $50 in Legos.  Now my niece is getting a nice Harry Potter Lego set this year.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Cyber Monday working out better for me than Black Friday.

Reebok Nano 9's and some new shorts 50% off with free shipping (Reebok Website), and I found an Acer Aspire 3 15" laptop (I'm not an Acer fan, but this is just too cheap to pass up) with a real processor (not a mobile processor) and real Windows 10 (not the "S" bullshit) for $219, more than 50% off, to serve as my racecar laptop.  For under $300, I can bump that up to 12gb RAM and an SSD if it's too slow for me.  Bought that one off the Staples website, also with free shipping.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Spiderman GOTY Edition - $15 on Amazon!


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Ancestry DNA Genetic History + Traits - $49 ea. on Amazon.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

^- The CIA thanks you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2019)

I got the dog DNA test for Miss Moo. Got myself some new Injinji socks, got stuff from Osprey for Boyfriend &amp; Mother. Purchased stuff from local places/small businesses


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> ^- The CIA thanks you!


If I ever go on a crime spree worthy of CIA attention, they won't need my spit to identify the culprit.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

I never saw the point to these, even my son did one, and was like, oh yeah, were white people from Southern Europe? Duhh!

The funniest thing to me about these DNA tests is I think everyone I knew in the South claimed to "have a little Indian in them" or had some uncle who married an Indian back in the day, and my wife's family was "devastated" when people started taking these things and learning they have 0.0% American Indian DNA. - Which I find funny and also it means I have to give Beth Warren a little slack..


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 2, 2019)

JK Black Friday haul = x2 pairs of socks and a cheap-o bottle of imitation champagne.  My shopping is done for my secret Santa.

But I might need to buy a Christmas tree tonight since my mom is threatening sending me one through the mail.  She is very distressed that I don't like decorating for the holidays.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't really want to participate but I bought myself this at the Lowes yesterday..

with 4 cars at the house someone is always filling up tires so now at least they wont leave the hose in the un-designated spot anymore..


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I never saw the point to these, even my son did one, and was like, oh yeah, were white people from Southern Europe? Duhh!
> 
> The funniest thing to me about these DNA tests is I think everyone I knew in the South claimed to "have a little Indian in them" or had some uncle who married an Indian back in the day, and my wife's family was "devastated" when people started taking these things and learning they have 0.0% American Indian DNA. - Which I find funny and also it means I have to give Beth Warren a little slack..


We're doing it just for fun.  In my case, we don't know much about history/relatives on my father's side - my sister did one and found some relatives we didn't know we had.

Our neighbor found a half brother she didn't know she had, and after contacting him, the brother realized his mother lied to him about who his father was, LOL.


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2019)

I found a relative that appears to be the result of an extramarital affair by a great uncle. That was a fun message.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

yeah no thanks, I dont need any more relatives!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> But I might need to buy a Christmas tree tonight since my mom is threatening sending me one through the mail.  She is very distressed that I don't like decorating for the holidays.


My grandmother hates that I don't decorate for the holidays. She seriously hoped that when I moved in with Boyfriend, I'd all of a sudden start decorating. Except he dislikes the holidays as much as I do. Much to his dad's wife's dismay lol

You might be able to find a fake tree at a thift store. tbh, i'd get a potted plant and decorate that and then bam, you have a plant year round.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Also ordered a pair of 39" Insignia Smart TV's off Amazon for $159/ea.  I stole Junior's TV for the garage (which did nothing because it wasn't a Smart TV and she didn't have a DTV Genie), and we don't have a TV in the guest bedroom.  This way she can stream Netflix in her room since its all she watches anyways, and guests can watch Netflix/Hulu/Pluto.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> yeah no thanks, I dont need any more relatives!


The ones my sister found were in Italy - I guess if I had to see family, there's worse places to do it than Sicily!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 2, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I don't really want to participate but I bought myself this at the Lowes yesterday..
> 
> with 4 cars at the house someone is always filling up tires so now at least they wont leave the hose in the un-designated spot anymore..


As a child whose father is still trying to do this stuff: I will still leave it in the un-designated spot and will not try.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 2, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> My grandmother hates that I don't decorate for the holidays. She seriously hoped that when I moved in with Boyfriend, I'd all of a sudden start decorating. Except he dislikes the holidays as much as I do. Much to his dad's wife's dismay lol
> 
> You might be able to find a fake tree at a thift store. tbh, i'd get a potted plant and decorate that and then bam, you have a plant year round.


Yeah, my mom was just like 'your apartment is so depressing!  No lights!  Nothing!' and got upset when I said I didn't want to have to deal with storage.  Then she went on a rant how I'm not an atheist and all this other stuff, only to get that miffed silence when I asked if Jesus cared about Christmas lights.

I do have fake trees/palm trees that came with the apartment.  Maybe I will just put lights on them?  Idk.  I saw some trees at Goodwill when I was trolling around for a George Foreman that were kinda cheap.  I mean...I just never feel like decorating?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

also these make great stocking stuffers: 





Seriously just want to get rid of these


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

I need to get around to ordering a couple replacements for the race car.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, my mom was just like 'your apartment is so depressing!  No lights!  Nothing!' and got upset when I said I didn't want to have to deal with storage.  Then she went on a rant how I'm not an atheist and all this other stuff, only to get that miffed silence when I asked if Jesus cared about Christmas lights.
> 
> I do have fake trees/palm trees that came with the apartment.  Maybe I will just put lights on them?  Idk.  I saw some trees at Goodwill when I was trolling around for a George Foreman that were kinda cheap.  I mean...I just never feel like decorating?


I'm with you.

Gram has a 3300sq ft house. I have a 600 sq ft house and a puppy. A tree will not end well. Plus idgaf about decorating. I haven't put any knick knacks out since I don't care about them and hate dusting. Plus with how hyper this dog can be, stuff would break.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 2, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> Gram has a 3300sq ft house. I have a 600 sq ft house and a puppy. A tree will not end well. Plus idgaf about decorating. I haven't put any knick knacks out since I don't care about them and hate dusting. Plus with how hyper this dog can be, stuff would break.


Yeah, if this one tree isn't available at Meijer (I have a 25% off 'holiday' merchandise for today only), I just won't decorate.  I mean, I'm still unpacking from my original move out here, so I really don't want to add more clutter if I'm going to be moving again in less than 3-years.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, if this one tree isn't available at Meijer (I have a 25% off 'holiday' merchandise for today only), I just won't decorate.  I mean, I'm still unpacking from my original move out here, so I really don't want to add more clutter if I'm going to be moving again in less than 3-years.


Just decorate the fake trees lol


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 2, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Jesus cared about Christmas lights


:Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> As a child whose father is still trying to do this stuff: I will still leave it in the un-designated spot and will not try.


well i figured with this the hose would "self reel" and not be laying all over the garage 

I guess I will miss that one day...


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

Nah, they'll just leave it extended, then it can rip off the ceiling/wall when you run over the fully-extended hose reel.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 3, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Just decorate the fake trees lol


Hahahahahaha, I was able to score a 6ft tree for $30 that has lights, which would potentially be cheaper than buying actual strand lights to put on my fake palm trees.  I might go back later this week and grab one of those 'mini crates' that have a complete set of ornaments and hang them up to 'fluff' the tree.  Then I can tell my mom I'm professional fluffer, she will then leave me alone, and my dad can giggle in the background at my new occupation.

@Road Guy you will def miss the belligerence and tomfoolery of children.  This is the first time I've 'moved-moved' away, where my dad can't reasonably visit me in a day, and my mom says he is grumpier than usual and has lost 10-lbs in mourning.  My mom thinks it was a good morning BM, which I agreed, but dad said he is walking more to escape inevitable thoughts of despair.

My dad has become very 'high school teenish' as he's gotten older.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> My dad has become very 'high school teenish' as he's gotten older.


So he just spouts profanities at your mom and then slams the door to his room, before sneaking out to drink Boone's Farm with his friends?


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Supe said:


> So he just spouts profanities at your mom and then slams the door to his room, before sneaking out to drink Boone's Farm with his friends?


...

I mean, he's a musician, so yeah?  Except more discount Franzia because they're classy-middle class and dad hoards the expensive wine that come from the vineyards down the street.  They no longer have a wine rack.  They have a multi-purpose rack with the wheels locked and wine bottles precariously stacked by type.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Bought the kids each a Chromebook because the school system is struggling to provide enough for all the students. It was on both of their Christmas lists, so I'm sure they will be happy. I also bought the misses an Apple watch which she has no idea about, but I'm sure she's going to fuss at me for spending the money to get it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

I broke down and bought some of those meundies (matching pair) advertised all over facebook, hopefully we can do some day drinking and put them to use


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I broke down and bought some of those meundies (matching pair) advertised all over facebook, hopefully we can do some day drinking and put them to use


I had to google this.  I hope you bought the doughnut-themed ones.

Also, had to send my mom a picture of my baby-Christmas tree so she wouldn't buy me a 7+ foot monstrosity shipped to the house.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I had to google this.  I hope you bought the doughnut-themed ones.


Now YOU'RE gonna be the one getting their advertisements all over Facebook and Instagram.

I get their ads on Instagram a lot. I've never caved.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I had to google this.  I hope you bought the doughnut-themed ones.
> 
> Also, had to send my mom a picture of my baby-Christmas tree so she wouldn't buy me a 7+ foot monstrosity shipped to the house.


you'll also probably get the ones for tomboyX too


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 4, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> you'll also probably get the ones for tomboyX too


I don't know what those are either and now I'm afraid to google it on my work computer.  My ads are still firmly in the realm of PE-stuff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> I don't know what those are either and now I'm afraid to google it on my work computer.  My ads are still firmly in the realm of PE-stuff.


similar to meundies


----------

